# Hilfe MAC OS X: ext. HDD nach MacDrive8 Benutzung nicht mehr erkannt



## Azrael_SEt (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe für einen Freund eine externe Festplatte (im HFS Dateisystem) von seinem Mac an meinen Windows Rechner angeschlossen. Nach der Installation von MacDrive8 hat auch alles mit lesen udn schreiben super funktioniert. Nun schließt er sie an seinen Rechenr an und die Platte wird erkannt, nur wird sie im "Arbeitsplatz" nicht angezeigt. 

Die Platte wurde mit Time Machine benutzt und die Daten hab ich auch nicht angerührt. Habe lediglich ein paar Bilder in einen neuen Ordner gepackt.

Wo könnte hier das Problem liegen? Die Platte geht zu 100% und es ist nix beschädigt. Denke es wird nen Fehler von MAC OS X sein oder irgendeine unsinnige Einstellung.

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Antichrist88 (10. September 2010)

Hi, ich hab gerade das selbe Problem, hab dich am icq mal angeschrieben, wurde das Problem gelöst?


----------



## alco (17. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habt ihr inzwischen eine lösung gefunden, ich hab exakt das selbe Problem. 
Falls jemand weiß wie man es beheben kann wäre ich für die Lösung sehr dankbar.
MfG alco


----------

